# Slingbox PRO and HR10-250



## dspilatro (Apr 21, 2005)

Is anyone using the Slingbox PRO with their HR10-250?


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

yep


----------



## dspilatro (Apr 21, 2005)

1. does it work?

2. do i need to do anything special?


----------



## headcase (Jun 27, 2005)

It works, and works very well. 

My only addition to ther Pro box was the special HD cable from Slingbox, enabling me to get the "best" signal to my SlingPlayer, and allowing me to keep my HR10-250 in 1080i mode all the time.


----------



## jpeckinp (Apr 9, 2006)

Just curious. What upload speed do you have? I know they say 512 is recommended and I know more would be better but does 512 do good?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

headcase said:


> It works, and works very well.
> 
> My only addition to ther Pro box was the special HD cable from Slingbox, enabling me to get the "best" signal to my SlingPlayer, and allowing me to keep my HR10-250 in 1080i mode all the time.


Can you explain more about this HD cable ... is it connected to the HDMI port? Or component outputs?


----------



## WeBoat (Nov 6, 2002)

The port on the slingbox pro that looks like an HDMI port is not. It is the port that connects to the "special cable".

This extra $50 cable is a dongle that gives you component and audio in/out's. You go from the HR10-250 via component cable and Stereo audio. You then have a pass through set of connections to go to the tv. This is the only way to get HDTV (1080i) on the slingbox.

If you are using HDMI, you would have to have a hacked dual output tivo to make this work. That is the big downside of this setup. 

There is no HDMI input into the slingbox cable.

I use my tivo's with a video switcher that uses component, so this setup works great for me.

I have 786 Mbs upload and it works well for me. Watching stargate at work right now....


----------



## headcase (Jun 27, 2005)

I've got 512K upload, and that works well.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

WeBoat said:


> The port on the slingbox pro that looks like an HDMI port is not. It is the port that connects to the "special cable".
> 
> This extra $50 cable is a dongle that gives you component and audio in/out's. You go from the HR10-250 via component cable and Stereo audio. You then have a pass through set of connections to go to the tv. This is the only way to get HDTV (1080i) on the slingbox.
> 
> ...


Hey, don't work so hard! 

Thanks for the explanation. This would actually work great for me, as I my HDMI ports on my HR10's died, so all I use is component output. It's cool that there's a pass-through, too!


----------



## njdboy (Feb 21, 2003)

what is the size of the screen for a HD show? Can anyone post a screengrab. I am debating getting this but I am unsure if I will be disappointed with video size.


----------



## Paul_PDX (Nov 12, 2002)

WeBoat said:


> The port on the slingbox pro that looks like an HDMI port is not. It is the port that connects to the "special cable".
> 
> This extra $50 cable is a dongle that gives you component and audio in/out's. You go from the HR10-250 via component cable and Stereo audio. You then have a pass through set of connections to go to the tv. This is the only way to get HDTV (1080i) on the slingbox.


Is the port just a Japanese D4 port? If so you can buy those cables for a lot less.


----------



## temp357 (Feb 18, 2004)

i don't get it. What does the slingbox give that hacking your tivo doesn't?


----------



## Leila (Apr 28, 2006)

I currently have the old Slingbox connected to my standard-def R10.

If I get the Slingbox PRO and connect it via component cable to my HR10,
will I get better picture from a remote location? My home has 15mbps down /
3mbps up connection, while the remote location has 5mbps down / 5mpbs up
connection.

Thanks!


----------



## headcase (Jun 27, 2005)

Leila said:


> I currently have the old Slingbox connected to my standard-def R10.
> 
> If I get the Slingbox PRO and connect it via component cable to my HR10,
> will I get better picture from a remote location? My home has 15mbps down /
> ...


Wow - nice connection at home! With that kind of bandwidth, I'd certainly hop on down to my local Best Buy and try out the Slingbox Pro, and compare. At the very least, you can return the Pro if you don't see much of a difference. Of course, for optimum quality, you'll also want to grab the Slingbox HD cable -- hopefully retailers have started to carry it.


----------



## headcase (Jun 27, 2005)

temp357 said:


> i don't get it. What does the slingbox give that hacking your tivo doesn't?


Google Slingbox, and you'll see. Basically, being able to watch your TiVo remotely. Of course, the other nice side-perk is being able to control your TiVo remotely, which eliminates the need to hack it for web control.


----------



## MNTivoGuy (Oct 21, 2002)

I am a bit confused. I have an HR10-250 connected via HDMI-DVI. If I wanted the SlingBox Pro with the HDTV adapter, would I have to switch to component as the connection to my tv since it cannot output simultaneously to HDMI and component? thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## shanew1289 (May 7, 2004)

+1 on people posting some screenshots of the video on their end. 

I have a Slingbox Pro but only use it for SD HDVR2 box.

I will post a screenshot form work ASAP.

Can we get links to the PRINT SCREEN BMP of your screen? anything else will add some more loss.

Steps I will do on monday:

1. Run SlingPlayer. 

2. Wait for it to optimize and stabilize. (2-3 minutes?)

3. Hit print screen button.

4. Fire up MS Paint and save as a BMP. (32 bit color I think)

5. take that Mega - Huge file and CROP it (NOT COMPRESS) CROP it to JUST the Slingplayer Window.

6. Upload my cropped image somewhere to compare with various other peoples setup.

I like real life comparisons from Joe-Blow. They seem to give the best representation.


----------



## 483 (Feb 10, 2000)

Anyone using slingbox with Vonage. I have about 350k of upload from my cable modem. 

Anytime I stream from slingbox my Vonage falls apart. Any suggestions or configurations that are working?


----------



## MNTivoGuy (Oct 21, 2002)

I picked up a Slingbox Pro and HD cable today. The PQ is much better on my home network that the first generation I had and returned a while back. I think I read that the PQ outside your home network is not as good. I will try tomorrow and report back. I had to get rid of my HDMI connection since my TiVo is not hacked and won't output componentand HDMI simultaneously.


----------



## shanew1289 (May 7, 2004)

Well crud, you can not print screen a video overlay. 

Hmmm, got work to do.


----------



## WeBoat (Nov 6, 2002)

shanew1289 said:


> Well crud, you can not print screen a video overlay.
> 
> Hmmm, got work to do.


Sure you can. I use the slingbox to do a screen capture all the time. I write video software and it's a great way to get a nice clean image of the TV screen.

Currently I'm using vista and it's built in screen tool....


----------



## shanew1289 (May 7, 2004)

Print Screen With XP pro didnt grab it.


----------



## WeBoat (Nov 6, 2002)

You need to use a 3rd party screen capture utility. I used to use one called captureezpro, but vista has a nice utility built in.


----------



## MNTivoGuy (Oct 21, 2002)

Well, after two days of owning the slingbox, I am very frustrated. It works great for twenty minutes, then freezes and I cant get on my network or internet from either my laptop or hard-wired desktop. I need to reset my route to get it working again. I never had this problem before. I updated the router firmware but the problem still exists. Any thoughts?


----------



## juzzie (Feb 22, 2007)

temp357 said:


> i don't get it. What does the slingbox give that hacking your tivo doesn't?


After reading numerous posts about slingbox, I still cannot see how you can possibly switch from channel to channel remotely 

Let's say my DirecTV tivo is set to channel 4. Then I go to work and want to watch what's on my TV. I connect remotely to slingbox and able to see that channel 4. But how would I change to a different channel while still at remote location?


----------



## TiVolunteer (Jul 10, 2001)

juzzie said:


> After reading numerous posts about slingbox, I still cannot see how you can possibly switch from channel to channel remotely
> 
> Let's say my DirecTV tivo is set to channel 4. Then I go to work and want to watch what's on my TV. I connect remotely to slingbox and able to see that channel 4. But how would I change to a different channel while still at remote location?


Slingbox player brings up a virtual remote on your PC screen (looks just like the peanut). Make your selection via the virtual remote. It transmits the command via the internet to your Slingbox which shoots it to your DirecTivo via an IR blaster.

Works great but, of course, there is a latency on the remote that you have to get used to.

It's nice to be able to travel internationally and still catch the shows back home when there is nothing in English on the TV except for BBC and CNN.


----------



## juzzie (Feb 22, 2007)

TiVolunteer said:


> Slingbox player brings up a virtual remote on your PC screen (looks just like the peanut). Make your selection via the virtual remote. It transmits the command via the internet to your Slingbox which shoots it to your DirecTivo via an IR blaster.


Oh, I see. That's make sense 

That IR blaster - does it come with slingbox or you have to buy it separately?

I looked at slingbox web site and they list 3 models there (TUNER, A/V and PRO). Wich one would you recommend for my Samsung 4040r Dtivo (standard definition)? I guess the A/V or classic slingbox should be enough


----------



## SeattleCarl (Nov 11, 2005)

IR blaster is included. The AV, Classic or Pro will do what you want. AV and Pro are newer design and provide substantially better pictureq quality on your local area network, but pretty much the same for remote viewing. I find I use the sling as much or more on LAN as remote, personally. I've got two classics and one pro.

Carl


----------



## shanew1289 (May 7, 2004)

pro also has multiple inputs. Can be handy to switch if needed.


----------



## pompa1 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm getting my Slingbox pro tomorrow and will be hooking it up to my hr10-250. I currently have the HDMI output going to my Sony SR910 amp and then into the HDTV. Can I take the output from the SR910 component video to the Sling box pro input? I was planning on outputing my Blue Ray to the Slingbox also.

Thanks


----------



## substance12 (Feb 6, 2008)

can anyone comment as to whether or not a slingbox degrades the signal when you run it via component on pass thru? I read a few threads on slingcommunity that said this occurred.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

Does anyone here have experience with the newer Slingbox Solo yet?


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

I have used the pro with the component hdmi dongle, haven't noticed anything. i did a bunch of testing when I first got the dongle two yeas ago, but didn't see any differance, and I am a FREAK about things like that.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Budget_HT said:


> Does anyone here have experience with the newer Slingbox Solo yet?


I've got the Solo. From what I've seen, the picture quality is not as good as the old Classic. It's great over the local network, but over the net it's very blurry. Could be my router. It's not the unit because I had that swapped out. And it's not the ISP because I had the same problem with DSL and cable.


----------



## 230 (Nov 3, 1999)

Remember, even with the pro, you are still limited to 640x480, so for me the AV model works fine with the s-video output. If you only have 1 source, I would recommend the new solo.


----------



## pompa1 (Feb 28, 2008)

I've got everything working great with my hr10-250/sling pro and version 1.5.0.325 but I still can't get the remote to work. I tried v0618, s1142, s1378, and s1442 but no luck. I also tried every option with no luck.

Any suggestions???

Thanks


----------

